# how to reduce oar-oarlock slop?



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

They should just grab around the shaft without the sleeve. You dont want them excessively loose because popping them out in a rapid could involve a flip or a wrap.

I have a friend who blames every mistake he makes on the oarlocks

The brass ones are malleable. Tightening them up involves some tapping against concrete or use a flat rock if you are on the river without options. 

I think nrs has a video


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/Video_Library.asp?vid=358&group=17&loadvid=1


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

It's pretty common for the bronze ones to bend a little when you pop an oar. Easily bent back to shape with some careful hammer blows as others have suggested. 

Here is a link to the NRS web page showing the correct dimensions for a new one....
NRS Superston Open Oarlocks at NRSweb.com

I would start by measuring them and see if they need a little adjustment.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I didn't watch any of the videos. I'm sure this is covered, but you need to use 2 hammers or rocks simultaneously, or take them out and support them on an anvil (rock) and hit them with a hammer or another rock. you'll bend the shaft if you hit it in the tower with one item and no back up.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Dave Frank said:


> I didn't watch any of the videos. I'm sure this is covered, but you need to use 2 hammers or rocks simultaneously, or take them out and support them on an anvil (rock) and hit them with a hammer or another rock. you'll bend the shaft if you hit it in the tower with one item and no back up.


No you won't. Put your oar in the oarlock, get a big f'n hammer and bend them over until it's where you want them to be. It takes 2 minutes. It's not rocket science, there's no "art" to it, its not a lost skill only known to river runners of yore.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

watermonkey said:


> No you won't. Put your oar in the oarlock, get a big f'n hammer and bend them over until it's where you want them to be. It takes 2 minutes. It's not rocket science, there's no "art" to it, its not a lost skill only known to river runners of yore.


Eventually you will bend a shaft this way. Dave's advice is solid


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

my cobras I just pulled them out, set one side on a flat rock, and then struck the other side with a 4lb smooth rock. I had to hit them pretty hard to get them to squeeze back into shape. I didn't do any adjustment of the horn shape don't think it needed it ...


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

If you are, in fact, refering to the slop in the shaft of the brass where it rotates in the oar lock tower, you may have a different problem. The brass wears and thins over time, as does whatever it is pivoting on. This will cause "lock slop" (just made that up). It could be time for a new setup of locks and bearing material that works with your frame.

If it is the oars popping out........... See (most of) above comments


----------

